# Wild Fishtailing



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

We had headed out on holidays not 1 hour before when I had to swerve to miss a retread tire on the highway. I knew I should not have but was not sure what to expect if the 21 Rs hit it. Well ,it got ugly fast, fishtailing at 65 mph or 110 km is the scariest thing I have ever experienced. It swayed about 6 times before the last time when I swear the tires left the ground. Unsure what to do ? I tried speeding up to pull it out and that did not work, slowing down did not seem like it was working either, finally when I swear the tires left the ground I stabbed the breaks once and felt the tires bang back on the ground and instantly straightened out and drove true. We pulled over in a bit when I felt it was safe and WOW, what a mess in the trailer. we stopped at a RV dealer and noticed the center swing arm bent in, the rear stabilizer on the passenger side broken, 3 cracks in the fiberglass at the rear slide and a bunch of interior things where the tires hit the frame and pushed up the counter, one seat, shifted the stove. The frame has a bend in it too. The dealer inspected it for about 1 hour and said if we felt ok we could carry on, just don't hit any abrupt potholes and notify insurance on getting home, probably a rite off. My question now, what is the correct fix for fishtailing with a bumper pull? I read on the net to let off the gas, remove one hand from the steering and slowly depress the trailer break to slow it. Any other opinions from those who have also pulled through on this? I swear I thought I had only 1 more sway before we went over on the highway. I have never heard my wife pray so fervently. We are safe and trailer seems to track perfectly at the moment but we are still taking it easy till we get home and are watching tires treads for any other issues.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

It is a scary ride when the tail starts wagging the dog. In California, the speed limit for anything with a trailer is 55 mph. I think it's a good law, unfortunately few abide by it. 
I'm glad you lived to tell your story.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I have always been under the impression to due both....increase speed AND manually apply the trailer brakes.

Trailer can be replaced....glad you and your family are safe.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Manual application of the trailer brakes while maintaining speed will stop the fishtailing immediately. Don't worry about doing it slowly, just get the trailer brakes applied.

Some of the built in sway control systems use this method to automatically control sway without additional bars or other restraints.


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

What kind of sway control systems are those? I may need to research those before I purchase the new trailer.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

sonomaguy said:


> What kind of sway control systems are those? I may need to research those before I purchase the new trailer.


I believe what he is talking about is something like, even just like, the integrated trailer braking system on my new TV. I just purchased a 2015 GMC 2500 and it has the integrated system. Kinda cool stuff, it applies the brakes proportionally to how hard I'm pushing on the pedal, holds the brakes on the trailer while I'm stopped on a hill, modulates them if I'm emergency braking and the Anti-Lock system kicks in, plus built in sway control, which I assume modulates the brakes and power when the truck detects any sway.

There may be after market systems as well...if anyone knows, it would be someone on here.

To echo what was said above...VERY glad you and your family are okay.

(it may be too soon...but you may have just gotten a good reason to upgrade both the TV and the trailer!!  (looking for the bright side) )

Paul


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh, we have been looking for a new 26 RLS for a while now, just cannot seem to find the right one. Also will be getting a better TV, probably 2500, when we find the right trailer. It's weird how a 26 ft is closer to 31 ft but a 27 ft is closer to 34 ft.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sonomaguy said:


> Oh, we have been looking for a new 26 RLS for a while now, just cannot seem to find the right one. Also will be getting a better TV, probably 2500, when we find the right trailer. It's weird how a 26 ft is closer to 31 ft but a 27 ft is closer to 34 ft.


Gone at the days where a model number means anything. Our last Outback was a 301BQ...but it was 36 feet long. Go figure.


----------



## Tatunka (Feb 14, 2012)

As mentioned earlier, squeeze the trailer brake module to full power manually. That will pull the trailer away from the TV, straitening everything back into a line. Something to think about is where you mount your trailer brake module, even the integrated one, in the TV. If your situation happens, are you comfortable while trying to control the trailer, reaching between your legs or under your dash to activate your trailer brakes? I have seen many trailer brake modules mounted under the steering wheel or dash so that you have to reach way down to set it. The module should be mounted in a place with quick access and preferably so that you don't have to take your eyes off the road. So when a situation like this happens it would be second nature to grab the trailer brake.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Tatunka said:


> ........... So when a situation like this happens it would be second nature to grab the trailer brake.


I ensured my wife knew where the controller was as well. She could grab it easily from her passenger seat in our F-350. You hope for the best and think you'll react correctly, but it never hurts to have someone else knowledgeable on how to stop sway.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ........... So when a situation like this happens it would be second nature to grab the trailer brake.


I ensured my wife knew where the controller was as well. She could grab it easily from her passenger seat in our F-350. You hope for the best and think you'll react correctly, but it never hurts to have someone else knowledgeable on how to stop sway.
[/quote]

This is really a great idea...unfortunately on my new GMC the controller is on my left. The good thing is that it is easy to reach, but not by my co-pilot.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Firstly; thank God you're OK Sonomaguy!

A quick question to those more knowledgeable. I have had one VERY emergency stop on the freeway. A guy cut in front of me and slowed very quickly. The trailer brakes locked up and even though I changed lanes, the unit performed as one. My DW was amazed that we didn't have a big problem. Frankly, so was I.

My question: How do you keep your trailer "balanced" so that the tail isn't wagging the dog?

What I do: My WD hitch is setup correctly with the trailer loaded as if we were going out RVing. I make slight adjustments to TV height using the Ride-Rite suspension springs. It usually means that I have 20-30 lbs of air in the suspension and the trailer is almost level or slightly downward angle. I normally take the trailer out before traveling to set up the brake controller. I adjust the controller to apply trailer brakes so that when I apply just the trailer brakes the whole unit slows gradually. It is more of a "feel" thing than something I can describe. There are times during travel that I will adjust the trailer brake to be more aggressive i.e. congested inner-city expressways or mountain curvy downhills.

It seems to work well but I'd like some input from veteran towable drivers. Thanks guys, and again, glad to hear the shiny side stayed up and no one hurt.


----------



## JDStremel3 (Sep 18, 2012)

Glad to hear you're safe!!! I know many people will say different things on what to do. I've always kept my speed around 55-65mph on the open highway and try my best to keep everything evenly distributed. In the event I need to swerve, I let off the gas and let it coast and gently apply the brakes. I know personally Ford has an anti-sway system that works really good and you won't really have to worry what to do since the truck will do it for you...YouTube Ford anti-sway towing.


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

I received word today that they will be writing it off. I have found a Cougar 250RLSWE and will be going to look at it this weekend. Has anyone heard anything good bad or otherwise? Anything to look out for?


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Well,

This happened to us on Sept 25, totaled the Outback. Low speed, in rain downhill. Believe me, there is just not enough time to reach for the controller to apply the brakes. There was no traction anyway.

We were lucky that there was no one in our way. The fishtailing started after two 18 wheelers passed us on I75 in the rain. We were doing about 50 due to the weather, but slowly slid off the road into the median, where out Outback passed us on the right and we ended up facing south in the median (we were traveling north) where the Outback fell on it's side and collapsed into a pile of toothpicks.

Correctly installed and recently checked torque on the WD Hitch (Equalizer) never uncoupled. IT did NOT stop the sway, however. I am really disappointed.

Tow vehicle remained stable and firmly planted on the roadway. Outback tires were good.

Fully insured, but now have no trailer.

Dave


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

Well, it's been a while but we are settled now, here is a picture of the new rig.

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a51/sonomaguy/3028D85E-2561-4BC2-B23E-5A14EA838433.jpg


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

Try again


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

2012 Cougar 25 RLSWE, we have looked for a while for one of these. Then we picked up a 2011 Silverado 2500 with 373 gears. It should be a good summer of camping next year, really looking forward to it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice!!

...love the snow camping too!


----------

